# Imprimer des docs (pdf,...) dans Safari = page blanche !



## Fanoo (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour,

voila mon probleme :
Safari permet de visualiser des documents en les téléchargeant d'abord, notamment pour les PDF, 
mais lorsque je veux imprimer, ce ne sont que des feuilles blanches qui sortent !
Pour pouvoir imprimer, il faut que je clique sur le lien du document avec la touche-controle et que je télécharge vraiment le document sur mon disque. pas tres pratique tout ca...
personne n'aurait une solution ?
merci pour vos lumières


----------



## molgow (29 Août 2003)

Peut-être que je me trompe, mais il me semble pas que Safari ou tout autre navigateur soit capable de lire les PDF nativement. Il faut pour ça rajouter un plug-in. Pour ma part, j'ai installé PDF Browser Plugin (tu peux le trouver sur www.versiontracker.com), et normalement il permet d'imprimer un PDF, mais pour ça il faut utiliser le petit menu vers la barre de défilment et non le menu imprimer du navigateur! (&lt;- c'est donc peut-être ça ton problème).


----------



## Fanoo (30 Août 2003)

merci pour cette info.

j'ai déja un plug-in dans mes "Internet plug-ins" de ma Library perso qui s'appelle "PDF Plugin".
est-ce que je dois m'en débarasser pour mettre celui que tu me conseilles a la place ?
d'autre part, je ne vois ou cliquer pres de la barre de défilement pour imprimer, mais ... c'est peut-etre parce que je n'ai pas encore mis le bon plugin...


----------



## polo50 (30 Août 2003)

oui 2 options

1 tu fais enregistrer sous et tu as un beau doc en .pdt sur ton bureau que tu peux ouvrir et imprimer apres avec accrobat


2 tu fais un clic droit dans safari (page pdf affichée) si t as pas 2 boutons sur ta souris  CTRL + clik et tu imprime directement le pdf sans sauver le doc


----------



## Fanoo (30 Août 2003)

OK, merci
ca marche au poil


----------

